# Introduction



## TheMouseMan (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello, I have just joined the site. I used to breed mice many years ago and have recently decided to take it up again. Looking forward to being part of this community


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome


----------

